# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ยางรถป้ายแดงสวยถูกๆราคาเบาๆพร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

## spongefast

ขายแล้วครับ

----------


## spongefast

*ล้อสวย พร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ   ราคาเบาๆครับ

085-4065645  ID line chamois99      

กรุงเทพมหานครส่งฟรีให้ถึงหน้าบ้านครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้าอัพเดต  11 พฤษภาคม 2016   ใหม่ๆป้ายแดง สดๆร้อนๆ  สมบูรณ์ 100%  พร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

085-4065645   ID Line chamois99     ***กรุงเทพมหานครส่งฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน****

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้า update  12 พฤษภาคม  2016  

ล้อสวย พร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ   ราคาเบาๆครับ

085-4065645  ID line chamois99     

กรุงเทพมหานครส่งฟรีให้ถึงหน้าบ้านครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*รับของ    วัชพล   รามอินทรา   สายไหม      กรุงเทพมหานคร       *****ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ*****   

dtac  085-4065645          ID Line chamois99     

**สินค้ามีแค่ที่ลงขายนะครับ รุ่นอื่นไม่มีนะครับผม***

ต่างจังหวัดส่งให้ได้ครับ  แพ็คอย่างดี   *** ออกค่าส่งเองนะครับ***

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตสินค้าล่าสุดแล้วนะครับ    15 พฤษภาคม 2016  สดๆใหม่ๆ ร้อนๆ   ใหม่ 100%  พร้อมใช้งานทันที   สมบูรณ์ 100% 

***กรุงเทพมาหนครจัดส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านครับ***  

 **ต่างจังหวัดส่งได้แพ็คอย่างดีครับ  ค่าส่งเก็บปลายทางตามจริงครับ**   

085-4065645    ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ยางใหม่ 100% ยังไม่เคยลงพื้น  ถอดตั้งแต่ในโชว์รูม  ถูกและดีมีที่ นี่ครับ

กรุงเทพมหานคร ส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้าน  ตลอด 24 ชม.ครับ

085-4065645    ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ยางใหม่ 100% ยังไม่เคยลงพื้น  ถอดตั้งแต่ในโชว์รูม ตุ่มหน้ายางครบ 4 เส้น  ใหม่ 100%  พร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

กรุงเทพมหานคร ส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้าน  ตลอด 24 ชม.ครับ

085-4065645    ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ยางรถป้ายแดงสวยถูกๆราคาเบาๆพร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

085-4065645     ID Line chamois99*

----------

